# need suggestion , please , help me



## meandbx (Jul 5, 2015)

Hello to Everyone, may peace be upon you

I am really confused and dont know what to do because i can not get enough info from internet. I really need help.

Let me give you a quick peak about my sitituation so I am 24 years old male from Turkey have bachelor degree , fluent english, My wife has started to work for Emirates airlines for 3 months already as a cabin crew . So my intention is to come Dubai and settle.

1. Can my wife sponsor me? her basic salary 4000 aed plus flying hours, with flying hours she ll be earning 10000 aed , which authorities require but i dont know if they consider basic salary as 10000 or total salary.


2. If my wife can not sponsor me. what kind of visa should i get to come, 3 months turist visa or some people I know has company in free zone , they can get me working visa if i cover expenses. If I get free zone visa ,what happens when I find real job to work, can i convert my visa to another company. 

Basically which visa should i get while i am looking for job in dubai, tuorist visa or free zone working visa.

Thank you so much for any answer, I am about to get serious and emotional problems, as we are separated with my wife , please help me for God s sake.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Your wife cannot sponsor you.
Only certain professional wives can sponsor their husbands - doctors, nurses, teachers and engineers.
You will need to come to Dubai on a tourist visa and then look for a job. Once you find a job, your company will sponsor you and get you a work visa.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## meandbx (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks Steve but as I received this email

Dear Customer;

Thank you for contacting DNRD.

Referring to your below email. Please be informed that the professions of “Doctors, Engineers and Teachers “can sponsor their husbands with salary of AED 3000 + accommodation or AED 4000. For the other professions the basic salary should be AED 9000 +accommodation or AED 10000 and holding university degree.

· Application form.
· A copy of the sponsor’s passport.
· A copy of the sponsored passport.
· Approved marriage certificate (From UAE embassy and the Ministry of foreign affairs + the Ministry of foreign affairs in UAE.).
· Educational certificate for the wife.
· Work contract if you are working in private company and salary certificate if you are working in the government.
· Tenancy contract attested from land department.
· AED 360 application fees.

Should you require further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us


----------



## meandbx (Jul 5, 2015)

what i dont get is are they gonna consider what my wife is earning totaly as a basic salary?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Bit of a give away when it says:-

"the professions of “Doctors, Engineers and Teachers “can sponsor their husbands" 

I don't see flight attendants on that list do you?

So that will be a "No" then.

Listen to what Steve said above, he is correct. getting a fraudulent working visa from your mate in the freezone is never a good move, the fact that you are considering it says a lot.


----------



## meandbx (Jul 5, 2015)

For the other professions the basic salary should be AED 9000 +accommodation or AED 10000 and holding university degree. btw I am not getting fraud visa, They just say they can not afford my visa expenses and they can not offer me cool salary so it s fine for them if i ll be looking job. And I am not writing here to argue with someone.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Have you thought about how the two of you could survive on a flight attendant's salary? 

Flight attendants usually live in shared accommodation, where do you think you will be living?

Have you researched the cost of living here? 

The rules are there for a reason. This is not a good place to be in without a proper regular income.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

meandbx said:


> For the other professions the basic salary should be AED 9000 +accommodation or AED 10000 and holding university degree.


They will look at the salary (basic) which is there in the official labour contract. Most likely your wife's salary mentioned in the contract will only be 4,000.


----------



## meandbx (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you rsinner for proper response, i guess these members who responsed just want to criticize and being not helpfull


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

meandbx said:


> Thank you rsinner for proper response, i guess these members who responsed just want to criticize and being not helpfull


I guess you could also learn to read what the email said (and didn't say) too....


----------



## meandbx (Jul 5, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> I guess you could also learn to read what the email said (and didn't say) too....


haha are you even following posts from begining? Last time I saw people being mean in forum was gaming forum and I was 14 . Have a great day the rascal


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

meandbx said:


> Thank you rsinner for proper response, i guess these members who responsed just want to criticize and being not helpfull


The first response to your question was correct and "proper".
It is just a shame that it was not what you wanted to hear.
The answer does not change - regardless of how many times you ask the question!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

meandbx said:


> Thank you rsinner for proper response, i guess these members who responsed just want to criticize and being not helpfull


So you got your answer then? NO, she cannot sponsor you.


----------



## meandbx (Jul 5, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> The first response to your question was correct and "proper".
> It is just a shame that it was not what you wanted to hear.
> The answer does not change - regardless of how many times you ask the question!



i didt mean you, you just shared what you know other people were just being not helpfull


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Immigration only follows what's mentioned in the labor contract. They will never consider flying ours or incentives.

I am just curious to know why would they allow a doctor/engineer/teacher you earns 4000 to sponsor whilst they require 10000 for other professions ?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

A.Abbass said:


> Immigration only follows what's mentioned in the labor contract. They will never consider flying ours or incentives.
> 
> I am just curious to know why would they allow a doctor/engineer/teacher you earns 4000 to sponsor whilst they require 10000 for other professions ?


To cut down on the amount of people here without a job Mr. Abbass.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> To cut down on the amount of people here without a job Mr. Abbass.


Obviously I understand that. I mean why 4K for a doctor and 10K for an accountant ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

A.Abbass said:


> Obviously I understand that. I mean why 4K for a doctor and 10K for an accountant ?


Hi,
It is a notional figure that does not (hopefully!) apply to doctors - but very much applies to nurses and teachers.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> It is a notional figure that does not (hopefully!) apply to doctors - but very much applies to nurses and teachers.
> Cheers
> Steve


I know it's just an estimate and no doctors are paid that low, I am wondering about the idea of setting 2 thresholds for different professions.

Circumstances of an accountant with a family would be much similar to that of a teacher, why is the teacher allowed to sponsor on a lower pay ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
This is because the teacher, doctor, nurse etc. normally have a degree and are also licenced by the relevant competent body - HAAD, ADEC, KHDA, DHA etc.
Whereas accountants could simply be someone who can make 2+2=5 (or whatever the company wants to make it total!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## meandbx (Jul 5, 2015)

Since November I am having my residence visa sponsored by my wife, as long as montly salary certificate is over 10k , it is possible for wife to sponsor husband no matter wife profesion is.


----------

